# Transgender Rights Bill Passes Senate



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BOSTON -- *Transgender people would be protected from discrimination in Massachusetts under a bill that is close to becoming law after winning Senate passage Wednesday. The measure was approved by the Senate on a voice vote without debate one day after the House passed it 95-58. The legislation still needs routine final votes in both houses before being sent to Gov. Deval Patrick, who supports it.

Read more: Transgender Rights Bill Passes Senate - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a lot of sympathy for transgender people, having done a school project on the subject, but this isn't an equal rights bill, it's a preferential treatment bill, which is complete bullshit.

The de-evolution of our society continues unabated.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> I have a lot of sympathy for transgender people, having done a school project on the subject, but this isn't an equal rights bill, it's a preferential treatment bill, which is complete bullshit.
> 
> The de-evolution of our society continues unabated.


I'm ignorant on the subject. What were the findings of your project? Is there an actual hormonal imbalance or is it more of a mental component?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

LGriffin said:


> I'm ignorant on the subject. What were the findings of your project? Is there an actual hormonal imbalance or is it more of a mental component?


Both; in legitimately transgender people, there is a hormonal imbalance, but it's also a recognized mental disorder in the DSM-IV-TR. In the United States, someone who wants sexual reassignment surgery (SAS) has to go through at least a year of therapy by a licensed mental health provider (psychiatrist, psychologist, LMHC, or LICSW) before being approved.

One of the books I read for my project was "Return to Michael", which was the story of a man who thought he was transgender, went to a Caribbean country for SAS to skirt the year-long waiting period, lived as a woman for years, then decided to become a male again, going through reverse SAS, which underscored the need for the waiting period.

I can't imagine the torment of feeling like you were born the wrong gender, but getting preferential treatment because of it is over the line for me.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Seems every other, whatthefuckever, demands to be treated equally, yet demands special protective rights... Well, almost every other wtfe....


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> Bummer. I was looking forward to being able to leave steamers in the ladies rooms.


You could always dress as a woman.

Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> Bummer. I was looking forward to being able to leave steamers in the ladies rooms.


Somehow I don't think you would get away with that with the Misses!
To eliminate the allure, I must attest that in the past decade i've noticed a severe decay in the cleanliness of women's rooms. I don't know if it's related to the _quantity and quality_ of immigrants welcomed here by Lady Liberty and the Dems or the gov't teet suckers that frequent malls but i'm fairly certain that i'll rupture my bladder avoiding them.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Disgusting doesn't even begin to describe a lot of them. Some of them you really ought to have a biohazard suit on just to walk by.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

HistoryHound said:


> Disgusting doesn't even begin to describe a lot of them. Some of them you really ought to have a biohazard suit on just to walk by.


+1 It really is disgusting.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## nemedic (May 25, 2011)

From back in the day when I used to work at an arcade/play area that was popular for birthday parties, I would regularly get stuck with cleaning the restrooms at night if it was the female manager on as most of the others were all in the same clique. The women's room got to be so bad, that I would regularly bribe people to either switch duties, or try to work all days


----------

